# What happened to the Vision?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI All, Does anyone know what happened to the Vision - I see it's not listed in the new brochure, so why did they drop it?
cheers

David w


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*no vision*

I suppose from Hymers point of view, they sell this van as a Dethleff, a basic Hymer and a Burstner so may be too many.

Phil


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Didn't it get replaced by the Sonic?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Phill I don't understand your comment. Thought vision was Adria whats it got to do with hymer? Or do you mean Market saturation from hymer group?

Greenii


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: no vision*



PhilK said:


> I suppose from Hymers point of view, they sell this van as a Dethleff, a basic Hymer and a Burstner so may be too many.
> 
> Phil


Phil

I think the Vision is made by Adria, we asked late last year and was told that they had sold the entire allocation for 2010/11 according to the slime trail sorry salesman talking to us

Burstner do a Viseo but not seen too many out there, it seemed to be aimed as a entry level A Class

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes the Sonic took over and having previously fallen in love with the 707SG the Sonic just don't cut the mustard. Nothing like as good. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I see Chelston have an Adria Vision 707SG reg. 2010 with less than 2000 miles for just under £50K ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Pard said:


> I see Chelston have an Adria Vision 707SG reg. 2010 with less than 2000 miles for just under £50K ...


it'll afta gerabit cheeper for me


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Adria Vision*

Hi Greenie, the units I have mentioned are all part of the Hymer family, sold as different brands. We have a 614, but the 564 we had previously was really similar to a Dethleffs, the VisionG and a Burstner. Chances are they share a platform.

Chris, Hymer already have 2 derivatives of each A class anyway, so maybe a little consolidation?

Phil


----------

